# seafrance discount



## dragabed (May 24, 2008)

now seafrance are running again is there a new discount code as the old one is not reconised


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

it's not seafrance any more, the new company has bought 2 ships from the liquidator, so an entirely different organisation.


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

It is renamed my ferry link with new website.
http://www.myferrylink.com/

Dave p


----------



## ALTITUDE (Nov 26, 2008)

*help sea france discount*

just been onto sea france site price comes up £43.00 where do you get the discounts from we always use a ferry.co the cheapest they are coming up is £39.00 for over 6m camper one way


----------



## Stanner (Aug 17, 2006)

DTPCHEMICALS said:


> It is renamed my ferry link with new website.
> http://www.myferrylink.com/
> 
> Dave p


But how strange that when you click on <English Website> this URL comes up

http://www.seafrance.com/uk?packedargs=site=SF_Pax_Uk

Seafrance is dead - long live Seafrance :wink:


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

The reason is probably a simple one.

Not everyone knows about the demise of Sea France.

Dave p


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

they bought the rights to the seafrance internet domain, and link through.


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Good prices*

Great prices for lastminute.
Just got £87 return for 8m

Give it a go, no need to shop at Tesco.

TM


----------



## olley (May 1, 2005)

Strange difference in prices, Dover to Calais £58.75, Calais to Dover £108.75. Tried different days and times all the same or dearer. Perhaps the French don't want me to leave? :lol:

Ian


----------



## Landyman (Apr 3, 2010)

Just booked P & O for next Tuesday at sensible times, 7.9 mtr van, £88 return.

Landyman.


----------



## RichardD (Sep 14, 2009)

£88 return. Same price for up to 8.5m.

Cheaper than DFDS as they only go up to 8.0M for their £39 crossing. You have to add £15 each way for longer vans.

Richard


----------

